# Looking for LARGE 'personalized' Dog Collar for LGD's



## EllieMay (Nov 10, 2012)

About a year ago I saw an ad online for large (2-in) LGD dog collars that were personalized.
I want collars with my phone number personalized on it since I don't like dangling tags.
I can't, for the life of me, find that ad that I saw last year!
Does anyone know where I can get a 2-in personalized LGD collar?
My sewing machine is broke, so I can't personalize it myself.
Thanx for your help.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 10, 2012)

There are a lot of 1' collars but I haven't seen 2" You can google search for personalized dog collars and many options will come up.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 10, 2012)

Etsy has a TON of dog collar makers! Have fun looking


----------



## secuono (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are two websites that some even have 3in wide collars.
You can check custom dog collars for Whippet and other Sight hound specific websites.

http://www.leathersmithdesigns.com/personalized-leather-dog-collars.htm 
http://stores.molossermart.com/-strse-CUSTOM-DOG-COLLARS-cln-3.0"-Wide/Categories.bok


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 10, 2012)

I've heard good things about Blocky Dog collars for heavy duty needs.
http://www.blockydogs.com/index.htm

Personally, I really like Collarmania. Lots of different types of fabrics and patterned nylons that can be embroidered and the customer service is top notch.
http://collarmania.com/


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your kind help.
The collar that I'm looking for is the same as in the photos (below); 
however, I'm looking for the company that sells the "personalized" version of these collars.
I ran across their website last year and didn't save the link.   
They sold these collars in different colors also.
If they pyrs are in the same pasture, the different color collars would help me identify which one I'm calling.
Also, if they happen to escape, I'd like to have my phone number on the collar in case someone catches them.
It's just something on my wish list.


----------



## WiggleButtMicroFarm (Nov 23, 2012)

ellaslead.com Has some VERY nice sound leather collars that you can personalize with almost anything


----------



## Lupa Duende (Nov 25, 2012)

aren't there waterproof ones too? i have a bright pink one for my newfie and an looking for a plasticky one for our new male St Bernard, he is much larger


----------

